# People who take offence in the flame room



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:roll: Thats why its a flame room [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

fuck off :lol:


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

nilanth said:


> fuck off :lol:


im sorry but that kind of thing offends me


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

exactly,go fuck yourselfs


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

I took offence in the flame room once.....

It burned


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You are all Twats :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> You are all Twats :wink:


Even me  :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

No Andy you are the Pie man  Now I am going back to watch the 2 nd half and hope Leeds stuff Spurs


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > You are all Twats :wink:
> ...


especially you andy! owning yellow AND a QS :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

smarties24 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


You sound just like her in doors :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> No Andy you are the Pie man  Now I am going back to watch the 2 nd half and hope Leeds stuff Spurs


Spurs stuffed Leeds! now go and eat your sperm filled sandwich - tosser :lol:  xx


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > No Andy you are the Pie man  Now I am going back to watch the 2 nd half and hope Leeds stuff Spurs
> ...


oh thats a bit harsh :lol: :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > No Andy you are the Pie man  Now I am going back to watch the 2 nd half and hope Leeds stuff Spurs
> ...


pfft....just about the only team spurs can stuff!! Come on you Gunners!!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wul said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


LOL ..  [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > No Andy you are the Pie man  Now I am going back to watch the 2 nd half and hope Leeds stuff Spurs
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Well looks like I will never make a bet with you as I sure as hell wouldn't want to lose with that being the consequence


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> smarties24 said:
> 
> 
> > especially you andy! owning yellow AND a QS :twisted:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Is she jealous too? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ecko2702 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


Might be too lumpy for you :lol:


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Might be too lumpy for you :lol:


Just like shitty stirred custard! :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...





Dotti said:


> Might be too lumpy for you :lol:


 Fuck Me .... Thats disgusting.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

bobski said:


> Fuck Me .... Thats disgusting.


I was thinking the same thing....but hilarious :lol: :lol: Dotti you're awesome :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > No Andy you are the Pie man  Now I am going back to watch the 2 nd half and hope Leeds stuff Spurs
> ...


Not nice, and from a lady. Oh just clocked it Essex girl :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ecko2702 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


Oh really Joe :lol: you have made some comments in the past that makes me think you may quite enjoy it :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I should start one of these each month :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bikerz said:


> I think I should start one of these each month :roll: :lol:


'monthly' :lol: ... where's all the girls around this place when you want them :lol:


----------



## stef030 (Aug 3, 2008)

for fucks sake,the language in this thread is fucking disgusting  

the last time I heard talk like this was back in 44 when i was a rear gunner on a camel
and they were a bunch of cunts  

absolutly shocking

disgusting foul mouthed poeple


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Oh really Joe :lol: you have made some comments in the past that makes me think you may quite enjoy it :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Oi what good is a secret if you can't keep it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just fuck off the lot of you :roll: :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

wankers, the lot of you!

come on you spurs!!!!!!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

now now arse wipes, stop bitching at each other


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh FFS you pent up, up tight, little 1inch worms, go and sit on your pathetic one roller skate speed TTs with your ear piece and wait for a copper to pull you over whilst picking yr nose! You all look like the twankies in your motors anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Fucking disgraceful. Ya'll go and eat.......

A Dotti Sandwich... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Stand still and let me hold you then while you fill it before I slap another slice on top of it with some salad cream and some nice lumpy cottage cheese :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

:lol:

FFS after all thoughs years and you still have to work it out.

You need to do more than hold it... :lol:

And i will give you a clue. Its not like getting tomato sauce out the bottle.. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

haha wanna bet? I have to really slap the base of the bottle to get that last bit of ketchup out the bottom that sticks ... but with you pffttt I hear you mis IQ and go and spray it all up the wall AND THEN, throw your underpants to see if they stick up the wall :lol: :lol: ... blokes eh,


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Now i am offended.... 

I through my pants on the wall first.... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: ... I know, I have watched you do, infact I .. NO I WON'T MENTION THAT BIT ... and a bit more ! [smiley=whip.gif] and now going to show everybody on REDTUBE what a right little milltek exhaust piper shagger you really can be! :lol: :lol: :-* :wink:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

nan banging cu#nts


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

:lol: :lol:  When i go out to give her a good wash then polish it takes me hours sometimes.. Cant help myself..  :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

gazzerb said:


> nan banging cu#nts


 :lol: Quality reply.. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bobski said:


> gazzerb said:
> 
> 
> > nan banging cu#nts
> ...


bollox! stop arselicking him ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Dotti said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > gazzerb said:
> ...


 I dont arse lick ya pillow muncher... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: ... with a man like you about is it now wonder! :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Dotti said:


> :lol: ... with a man like you about is it now wonder! :lol:


 This should read:

I Wonder about a man like you.. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bobski said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: ... with a man like you about is it now wonder! :lol:
> ...


 A woman can certainly wonder and get a bit 'perky' can't she OVER BOBSKI! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Wouldn't get TOO PERCKY.

Heres me on holiday with my sister...










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

bobski your sister is a fox :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> bobski your sister is a fox :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Why thankyou Sir.. 

I will pass on your centiments next time i visit her in the Home.. :wink:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is me. This was the cover for my Christmas cards :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just kidding I don't resemble the person at all :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

We know. You would have much more Guns... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bobski I am officially dumping you [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:

HELLO Ecko I so love your gun collection ... I could blow the smoke off those ends now end ! [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bobski I only own 3 weapons. I don't have any guitar hero controllers maybe I should invest in some.

Dotti I am at a loss for words :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

fuckin typing stupid fucking essex fucking biatch getting too fucking carried away here [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dotti you......carried away....never. I forgot this was the flame room and what the thread was even about in the first place..Wow did we go off topic here. :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> Bobski I only own 3 weapons. I don't have any guitar hero controllers maybe I should invest in some.
> 
> Dotti I am at a loss for words :lol: :lol:


 Ecko, Dotti told me that you have a weapon at each hip and one in your trousers is this true..?

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I've 'ad' that son of a bitch! What a donger he has on him! Tell ya, you should see it to believe it! :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Bobski I am officially dumping you [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:


 Thank Fuck for that i thought you were going to hang around me all my life... :lol: :lol:

I am only jokein' (just incase..  )


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dotti said:


> I've 'ad' that son of a bitch! What a donger he has on him! Tell ya, you should see it to believe it! :lol:


Meh what can I say I grew up next to a nuclear power plant. I am just enjoying what god gave me. except for the extra toes fucking nuclear power plant :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bobski said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Bobski I am officially dumping you [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:
> ...


yeah right ... prick you know you NEED me !!!

FOR RELIEF


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Dotti said:


> yeah right ... prick you know you NEED me !!!
> 
> FOR RELIEF


*I Comic Relief*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bobski said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > yeah right ... prick you know you NEED me !!!
> ...


 :lol: ... up the wall, over the face et all !!! What more can I say ? :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Dotti said:


> :lol: ... up the wall, over the face et all !!! What more can I say ? :lol:


 You cant say Fuck All with your mouth full...


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

bobski said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: ... up the wall, over the face et all !!! What more can I say ? :lol:
> ...


 :lol: from what I heard it isn't a mouth full...more like a check full :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I give it about another day before this thread is locked and we all get banned temporarily :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bobski said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: ... up the wall, over the face et all !!! What more can I say ? :lol:
> ...


True! ... :lol: . but then my actions do speak louder ...  :wink:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> I give it about another day before this thread is locked and we all get banned temporarily :lol: :lol:


More like period... But we All know who's the worst dont we Dotti. :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bobski said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > I give it about another day before this thread is locked and we all get banned temporarily :lol: :lol:
> ...


I suppose your going to slap my bottom now Bobski tickles


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah baby yeah [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

God the sexual tension is un bareable...

GET A ROOM


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

this is getting a bit hairy!

dotti, just get it out of your system! give me your address and i will send someone over to sort you out, male escort style.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> this is getting a bit hairy!
> 
> dotti, just get it out of your system! give me your address and i will come over to sort you out, male escort style.


EDITED for you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ecko2702 said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > this is getting a bit hairy!
> ...


Where does he want come? :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess that is up to you and your personal preference. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Brown bread or white bread for the DoTTi sperm squirty club sarnie :lol: .. christ that's a mouthful! In the loosest sense of course! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Sheer filth! :lol: :lol: Do you drive a Honda Jizz? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hell no way! :lol: I got a jizzy TiTTie :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > this is getting a bit hairy!
> ...


don't think the other half would be too impressed!


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

right what have you total wank-stains been spewing out from your cum ridden keyboards now!

(u gotta love the flame room lol)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

btw u know that fergie from the black eyed peas?..... I wouldn't half mind it if she jumped up and down on my length for 5 minutes!

well 30 seconds before u say it

( this thread must get locked soon)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

gazzerb said:


> btw u know that fergie from the black eyed peas?..... I wouldn't half mind it if she jumped up and down on my length for 5 minutes!
> 
> well 30 seconds before u say it
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't even get it past my zip before it was all over.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

*THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCKED*

Wankers...  
and the pillow muncher :lol:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

bobski said:


> I wouldn't even get it past my zip before it was all over.


lol u know it. what a women!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry it's locked now u bunch of cucking funts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

this thread is locked!

please fark orf! dotti you cock teaser! what you playing at?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ahhh you load of sad cock sucking fuckers posting on this thread looking for a cyber boner on a Friday night with your jizzy locked zippy in ya skinnies and fUGGly Uggs! ppfff go and tinker with your TT's and consult us with your mods in the Mk1 sextion! [smiley=book2.gif] :lol:

Take that and and swollow it between a couple a baps with sugar and a cherry on top!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

funny you should say that, i am planning on giving the old beast a good wash tommorow, and maybe a mod or 2!

you know this forum too well.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> funny you should say that, i am planning on giving the old beast a good wash tommorow, and maybe a mod or 2!
> 
> you know this forum too well.


Aye Aye ... don't go calling your partner that now she will be mostly hurt! 

:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

FLAME ROOM ETIQUETTE PLEASE READ

FLAME ROOM ETIQUETTE

The flame room is designed to allow all you ugly monkey nut chewing tossers to vent your sad little feelings about anything and toall. It is designed to NOT be moderated, so thank the lady fucking fat arse lord for that, and ultimately can contain fucking bad fucking langauage. A couple of things though, oh fuck, ere we go dum di dum di dum please do NOT use a large font on a explicit word such as I WANT TO FUCK MY WIFE'S MUM AS SHE GIVES GOOD HEAD. It can get individuals into extrem fucking trouble if they are seen at work / home and more so at pre-school because we love the little children just love a good fuck n blind and to watch porn. Also, refrain from using a swear word in the Thread Title...just makes it a little more....well, acceptable to others who don't know what CUM, FUCK AND TAKING IT UP THE SHITTER mean.

The Flame Room is a place where you can get things off your chest, and out your bollox all over your screen whilst thinking about blondes sucking cock and using adult language if required. It is NOT a place where you can post adult orientated threads, thats a fucking shame init or things that may not be suitable for work yea yea yea and play school we know that. It is NOT an adult only room, so all toddlers and small children welcome it simply MAY contain adult language in the threads so we recommend you teach them oh so fucking young.

IMPORTANT
The flame room will tolerate personal attacks on any winky wonky wanky one eyed monster on this forum. This is with respect of the fact that everyone is different, including you BOBSKI :wink: and you ECKO  and just because they have an opinion, it does not warrant them being libeled / slandered and called a couple of gays who love eachother dearly. This is no legal issue, they have set a date to get married and as such we do NOT want to have to experience any court proceedings in any cock shape or form. At the end of the day it will be down to those lazy bastards called the moderators, if it does go that far.

Any siemen thrown at racial hatred or predudice is a serious fucking offence, well wodaya know not only in the eyes of this forum, or the people who bog at it whilst surfing porn and should be working, but also in a Court. Waw we're famous! The owners of this Forum can be soley held responsible for comments whilst he mods his motor and picks his big fucking flappy big holed nostrils made on any of the boards on this site, and will not risk being exposed to this. Failure to fucking abide by this WILL result in you being bend over one's knee, spanked and then wanked over from a few moderators either for a my bitch has her period or has a droopy permanently. You have been fucking warned you sad act looser boys.

That's it..... bollox I'm off for a cock rub ...

Flame Away my beauties while I look at pictures of toples birds with nipple piercings and 3 eyes in their heads!!!!


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Dotti said:


> FLAME ROOM ETIQUETTE PLEASE READ
> 
> FLAME ROOM ETIQUETTE
> 
> ...


fuck me my head hurts after reading that you mad fucker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

and another thing.... what is it with you cu-ts and the fucking for sale section?
you must sit refreshing 24/7 until something good pops up and jump in there. give me a chance for fucks sake you greedy cu-nt lickers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Dotti you have too much free time :lol: :lol: Good luck with your porn browsing


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

dotti is crazy!

has anyone met her?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> dotti is crazy!
> 
> has anyone met her?


You can always come and see me at the ACE cafe TT meets  ... 

Guys Guys - rest assured I am normal and don't swear like this at home. This forum is a place to let rip sometimes! Don't worry I won't scare you either if you ever meet me  Just have a mad warped imagination  xxx


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ecko2702 said:


> :lol: :lol: Dotti you have too much free time :lol: :lol: Good luck with your porn browsing


Thank you my darling ... shall we watch sum together tonight my little american sex bomb? [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: ...............sure.
FYI I was listening to the radio today and they did a study don't know where or when but they concluded that semen cure/treats depression. If you get the sickness I got the cure :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ecko2702 said:


> :lol: :lol: ...............sure.
> FYI I was listening to the radio today and they did a study don't know where or when but they concluded that semen cure/treats depression. If you get the sickness I got the cure :lol: :lol:


haha send some over then!  .. how do you wish to send it by sea-men on a boat or by flying it in the air?!?!   :wink: *pictures this* [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

.....I'll see if I can't fly it over. :lol: :lol: God if I some how bump into you whilst over their this summer I have a feeling it is going to be very awkward.....for me any ways :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You are aware those lumps will go down like one of Hitlers bombs in the Atlantic aren't you ! :lol: ... I'm hungry now! Fancy a sandwich anybody? or how about some tortilla with dips!!!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dotti said:


> You are aware those lumps will go down like one of Hitlers bombs in the Atlantic aren't you ! :lol: ... I'm hungry now! Fancy a sandwich anybody? or how about some tortilla with dips!!!


Holy shit that's graphic :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Fucking working in the morning again. This is like slave trade the wankers.

What the fuck have i missed..? 

Infact fuck this i am off to bed, so go and down some jiz shots ... Tossers. :lol:

Nighty night. :-*


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

You poor bastard working in the morning how dare they. Remember the first rule in business it's not who you know but who you blow :lol: So get them knee pads out and you'll run the place in a matter of no time. :lol: :lol: Have a good night Bobski


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bobski me ow china ... no no no before you go it is criteria you read the new law around here of the room ettiquette :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > dotti is crazy!
> ...


I would love to but i am worried you might rape me......


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dotti said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > dotti is crazy!
> ...


She is just a little pussy cat really :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > JNmercury00 said:
> ...


Haven't you ever heard the saying "can't rape the willing?" :lol: :lol: Just go with it buddy and hope noting gets shoved up your ass. If that does happen and you just go with it your a better man than I :lol: :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Dotti said:


> FLAME ROOM ETIQUETTE PLEASE READ
> 
> FLAME ROOM ETIQUETTE
> 
> ...


hahaha - i thought you were being serious when you emailed me about the flame room etiquette..

i love the new fucking rules! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TurboTTS said:


> hahaha - i thought you were being serious when you emailed me about the flame room etiquette..
> 
> i love the new fucking rules! :lol:


Your the only one that does --- tosser :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Dotti said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha - i thought you were being serious when you emailed me about the flame room etiquette..
> ...


i have a seriously thick skin, nothing offends me... well when i car gets ramped into a kerb, i get a but fucked off, but not offended...

off to bed for the night kkkunties!


----------

